# cyberoam question



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Good day,

I am trying to apply a mac bind per user . and here is the problem, whenever i log to console and type "set usermac on" the system tells me "% Error: Unknown Parameter 'usermac'"

Anyone has any idea why is this happening?


----------



## ogame1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

bump.


----------

